# -Lobster-Roaches: Pros & Cons For Feed Mantids?



## CockroachYet (Apr 26, 2007)

-Hello all, here is difficult find other feeder roaches than Hissers, but a very few roach-breeders only also have "Lobster-Roaches". No other feeder roaches availables here.

-So, please pros &amp; cons for these roaches?

-Thnk you, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Orin (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi,

I notice you wrote asking about lobster roaches on my mantid forum and nobody answered. I am writing to ask a favor: can you please sign up and post a roach message on my updated allpet roaches forum. I can use a little help getting it off the ground (the board has been online since 99' but tranferring all the old posts isn't realistic because of the format change).

http://www.bidabug.org/forum

Thanks,

Orin


----------



## CockroachYet (Jul 25, 2007)

- Hello Orin, many thanks for reply. Thanks for the link, is the first time I see the roach forum and I will be happy for be a member, so I will post many of my questions about roaches there! ((including the same above)).

-Also, have you someone of your confidence nearest to you for send you money for my subcription at invertebrates magazine? I have aprox the half of the collection, and also I have many of your books ((all these buyed from an ebay seller)), but I still without a subscription. Thank you, best regards. Roberto.


----------

